
NoScript: JavaScript Blocking/Whitelist Add-In for Firefox - kruhft
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/
======
kruhft
Added as this might be a very useful add-on with the current rage of possibly
remotely exploitable CPU bugs.

